
Conventions in Math- just to make the rules work or more? - Dn_Ab
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2011/09/conventions-in-math-just-to-make-rules.html
======
tokenadult
Field medalist Terence Tao's reply at the submitted link nails it. His Google
Plus post linked there

[https://plus.google.com/114134834346472219368/posts/hTVJiP5L...](https://plus.google.com/114134834346472219368/posts/hTVJiP5LoPb)

is well worth reading.

